# 20 round magazine problem



## Bricknhank (Jan 1, 2016)

Greetings. I picked up a Wilson Combat/Beretta Centurian. Nice gun. The trigger reset is a little long however it's a very good shooter. 
The gun came with (2) 15 round mags and (1) 20 round mag. No problem with the 15's but the 20 rounder just doesn't work. For starters, it's the darn stiffest springed mag I've ever had. That's not the problem though, I have had stiff mags before and like most guys I load them and store them for a week or two and eventually they become more workable. The problem is that the gun jambs with every round when using the 20 round mag. No problems with the other mags. My diagnosis is that the spring in the magazine is so stiff that its causing a loading problem. Anyone have a similar experience or have an opinion as to what the problem may be or a possible cure?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Is the 20 round magazine made by Beretta or Mec-Gar? The Mec-Gar will probably have an extension base plate of +2 or +3

https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/beretta-92fs-magazine-9mm-20-rds/1385979-1/

In my experience factory Beretta 20 round magazines as seen in the link above are ultra high quality, ultra-reliable and are very easy to load and use. If this is your magazine, I'd recommend taking the magazine apart and reassemble and use a magazine loader if need be at first.

I personally very lightly coat the spring and mag with a light coat of Rem-oil. Very light.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You didn't describe the jam.
Exactly what happens?

For instance, does the cartridge jam with its bullet's nose down against the feed ramp?

Generally speaking, magazine problems are rarely due to the spring (unless it's getting close to failure or the magazine box is too narrow).
More likely, the problem is the shape, set, or tension of the magazine's feed lips, or even the angle of the follower.
Or that the cartridge is too long for the magazine (or, conversely, that the magazine is too short, front-to-back).

Very light lubrication may solve the problem, but it also may create a greater problem, because the lubricant attracts and retains dirt.

The very best solution, as *denner12* pointed out, is to use only best-quality magazines.


----------



## Bricknhank (Jan 1, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You didn't describe the jam.
> Exactly what happens?
> 
> For instance, does the cartridge jam with its bullet's nose down against the feed ramp?
> ...


The jam is a failure to go into battery. Your analysis makes good sense *Steve1911A1*, as far as angle of the follower or the feed lips. I guess I was thinking spring because it is so damn stiff. I had to fight loading the magazine all the way from the first round and 17-18 was the max in the 20 round mag. I have it apart right now. Lube may help but I always use a dry spray lube on my magazines so as not to attract dirt. I'll reassemble and check out the follower angle and carefully measure the magazine. I am also thinking that I should load the 15 round mags and the problematic mag (empty of course) and measure if there are any variances when they are fully seated.

And *denner12*, the mag says made in Italy so I assume that it's a Mec-Gar. I probably have a couple of dozen Mec-Gar mags and have never had any problems with them.

I appreciate the analysis and suggestions.
Hank


----------

